# What's the PM limit?



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

I can't get more than maybe 10 PM's in a thread, then my inbox is full. I saw in member announcements the limit is 100 for the lowest class of members -- maybe I got it wrong, but any reason why my limit is so much smaller than 100?


----------



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

like it's only allowing me to store two conversational threads


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307861-membership-levels/?do=embed

You'll be telling me you haven't read the Posting Rules next.


----------



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

Mingster said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307861-membership-levels/?do=embed
> 
> You'll be telling me you haven't read the Posting Rules next.


 Dude relax a little bit. I saw that. It says 100. I get less than 10 and then my inbox is "full" (two threads).


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You could Contact the Board Admin - link at bottom of each page.

Mods cannot affect this sort of stuff.


----------



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

Mingster said:


> You could Contact the Board Admin - link at bottom of each page.
> 
> Mods cannot affect this sort of stuff.


 Kk, thanks


----------

